# Mcintosh MCC404M !



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

McIntosh MCC404M 4 3 2 CH 4x100 Watt Amplifier with Watt Meters | eBay

Great price sadly I've tried contacting seller about shipping to Canada But no response.


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks to be in pretty nice shape too


----------



## Ruchab91 (Jan 13, 2014)

yea im kinda pissed he hasn't replied to Emails lol have a MCC602 And MC420M would love this but tis be the luck


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You can let him ship it to me, I`d broker for you.


----------

